# Mail: 2 serveurs partagent la même adresse = problème?



## kapha (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai acheté un nom de domaine et je ne parviens pas à configurer Mail avec deux adresses mail ayant le même server smtp.
exemple nom de domaine: www.magic.sn
adresse email: info@magic.sn et robertx@magic.sn
Ils ont donc le même serveur smtp qui est smtp.magic.sn
Lorsque je confiture Mail il me donne un avertissement : Les serveurs dénotant une icône davertissement entrent en conflit et ne peuvent pas être enregistrés. Deux serveurs ne peuvent en effet pas partager la même adresse et les mêmes réglages dauthentification. Veuillez résoudre les conflits puis réessayer.
Merci pour votre aide.
Kapha depuis Dakar.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2009)

bonjour
faudra detailler un peu

car dans le cas standard tu peux avoir N adresses chez un même service, et qui passent par le même smtp
c'est même la majorité des cas

ici je vois divers possibles
1- ce ne sont pas vraiment des adresses differentes
(des alias  d'un seul compte par exemple)

2- cafouillage de réglages d'authentifications ( en face ou sur le logiciel)

enfin il y a un point intriguant
tu dis à un moment même serveur  ( cas standard) 
puis je te cite
"Deux serveurs ne peuvent en effet pas partager la même adresse et les mêmes réglages d&#8217;authentification"
( qui est sans doute le message d'erreur Mail  )

et  Mail dit que t'as  deux serveurs

alors
verifier les réglages, t'as peut etre tapé une erreur


----------



## Aliboron (26 Novembre 2009)

Je dirais même plus pourquoi *deux* serveurs SMTP ? Dans Mail, tu n'as pas besoin de créer autant de serveurs que tu crées de comptes, tu sélectionnes simplement le même serveur dans plusieurs comptes. Non ?


[MàJ] j'ai oublié de préciser : s'ils sont sur le même serveur SMTP (par exemple chez le même hébergeur - mais pas seulement, comme le précise Pascalformac ci-dessous). S'il doit y avoir deux serveurs SMTP, c'est nécessairement avec des paramétrages différents.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2009)

normalement oui
il y a en gros  3 cas
smtp du FAI
( le même pour divers adresses quelque soit le service , sauf cas particuilers)

-smtp  de site ou de service webmail
et là 2 cas
 soit c'est generique
soit il y a des données liées à chaque compte


----------



## kapha (26 Novembre 2009)

Tout d'abord merci pour toutes ces réponses. Jamais vu un forum aussi efficace.
J'ai supprimé tous les comptes, relancé mail et suivi les démarches pour reconfigurer les comptes. Ca marche impeccablement. Ceci devait être dû à une mauvais manip dans l'installe.
Problème résolu.
Encore merci
Kapha


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2009)

ok tant mieux

la prochaine fois que tu as un souci

pas la peine de supprimer les comptes !

beaucoup plus sain et efficace de supprimer la plist Mail

car alors les messages  en archives sont intacts 
( alors que suppression de compte les supprime)
et la plist sera neuve


*Note du modo :* kapha, le forum serait encore plus efficace si tu lisais les annonces "à lire avant de poster", lorsqu'il y en a en tête de section 

On déménage !


----------



## freezet (30 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir
j'ai maintenant aussi le même problème.
Suite à un cafouillage en renseignant le SMTP, le même message s'affiche. j'en étais venue à comprendre qu'il fallait supprimer tous les comptes mais la disparition annoncée des mails m'a fait reculer.
j'ai donc essayé le conseil de PFM: mettre à la corbeille mail.plist. Mais rien n'a changé.

j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi mail.plist.lockfile dans les preférences
Faut-il /Peut-on le supprimer aussi ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2014)

freezet a dit:


> Bonsoir
> j'ai maintenant aussi le même problème.
> Suite à un cafouillage en renseignant le SMTP, le même message s'affiche. j'en étais venue à comprendre qu'il fallait supprimer tous les comptes mais la disparition annoncée des mails m'a fait reculer.
> j'ai donc essayé le conseil de PFM: mettre à la corbeille mail.plist. Mais rien n'a changé.
> ...


ce fil date de 2009 !
depuis il y a eu quatre OS  differents 

et tu ne dis pas celui que TU utilises et ne donnes aucune info ni sur les emails ni smtp ni fournisseur d'accès ou reseau


----------



## freezet (1 Août 2014)

Oh là là, que de lacunes. excuse-moi et merci d'avoir répondu.
Je suis toujours sous LION, Mail 5.3, FAI Free (comme mon nom l'indique) mais peut-être plus pour très longtemps, car ce FAI a complètement failli ( à sa tache) :

Déconnexion brutale mercredi fin de matinée : coup de fil à Free. On me prend pour une neu-neu, pas agréable ;le type, qui n'a pas le droit de s'énerver, articule pour améliorer ma compréhension. Sombre histoire d'armoire, de branchements. Comme "l'opérateur historique fonctionne", on m'annonce comme une faveur du ciel qu'au lieu de 5 jours la réparation, ça n'en prendra que trois.  Qui ne se serait réjoui d'une si bonne nouvelle : seulement trois jours sans internet et sans téléphone !  L'entretien se termine par le sempiternel et particulièrement  bienvenu : " toute l'équipe de Free se joint à moi pour vous souhaiter une excellente journée". C'est vrai que la journée s'annonçait excellente.

Mais je reçois bientôt une confirmation d'incident par mail sur mon iphone : comme on vous l'a dit, la réparation devrait prendre moins de 7 jours !
3 jours , 7 jours, c'es pratiquement pareil ! 

En attendant, Niel fait une offre d'achat sur le 4° fournisseur d'accès américain. On comprend qu'il ne puisse aussi payer des équipes pour réparer ses pots cassés. Il y a deux ans j'avais eu le même problème et ça avait duré une éternité.

Bref, au moment où ça s'est cassé, j'étais  en train d'essayer de faire un SMTP authentifié pour pouvoir envoyer des mails à partir d'un autre fournisseur d'accès que Free.
J'avais fait cela pour les vacances sur l'iphone et l'ipad et ça a très bien marché. Au retour, j'ai donc voulu mettre le portable avec le même SMTP car il avait fallu changer le mot de passe, les ports et mettre SSL pour cette manip.

J'ai donc eu le message d'erreur,  j'ai suivi ton conseil qui m'a semblé tomber du ciel. Ça n'a pas marché. Le message réapparaissait. Dans la fenêtre qui montre les serveurs SMTP,  les deux SMTP freesont présents, aucun ne veut s'effacer ; je n'arrive pas à nettoyer mes cafouillages.

Mais pour l'instant, évidemment, tout est déconnecté. Je suis en bluetooth et partage de connexion avec l'Iphone qui a quitté Free depuis longtemps.


----------



## freezet (22 Novembre 2014)

Oh là là, que de lacunes. excuse-moi et merci d'avoir répondu.
Je suis toujours sous LION, Mail 5.3, FAI Free


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

et?
tu as quand vu que ton message precédent date d'aout
(on est en decembre)
ta connexion est réparée?


----------

